# Blocked-Problem

## Philosoph

Hi,

ich habe vor ein paar Wochen zum ersten Mal Gentoo installiert und bin deswegen noch ein ziemlicher Newbie was Portage/emerge betrifft. Man moege mir also verzeihen, wenn es allzu daemlich klingt...

Folgendes Problem: Ich habe Gentoo installiert mit Gnome als Standard Desktop in der Version 2.16.3. Da ich aber gerne die aktuelle Version 2.18.1 installieren möchte, die derzeit noch im Testing ist, habe ich die entsprechenden Portage-Zweige in /etc/portage/package.keywords und /etc/portage/package.unmask eingetragen (also gnome-base/*, gnome-extra/* sowie einzelne andere um die Abhängigkeiten aufzulösen).

Wenn ich nun 

```
# emerge -av gnome
```

 eingebe, bekommen ich am Ende der Liste mit den zu installierenden/ aktualisierenden Paketen folgende Ausgabe:

```
 [blocks B     ] <gnome-base/control-center-2.17.0 (is blocking gnome-base/libgnomekbd-2.18.1)
```

Wenn ich das richtig interpretiere, verhindert das Paket 'control-center-2.17.0' die Installation von 'libgnomekbd-2.18.1'. So weit so gut. Was mich irritiert ist, dass das control-center in dieser Version gar nicht installiert ist, sondern in der Version 2.16.3. Kann mir das mal jemand erklären und nach Möglichkeit auch gleich sagen, wie ich das löse?

----------

## borsdel

mmh, jein, ja nein, keine ahnung, es ist eher ein ding der reihenfolge im update.

also irgendwas blockiert sich mal wieder gegenseitig  :Wink: 

mach ein 

```
emerge -C control-center
```

 um es runterzuschmeißen, dann das update und, wenn noch nicht geschehen durch das update, control-center wieder installieren.

mfg borsdel

btw: herzlich willkommen im forum  :Smile: 

----------

## musv

 *Philosoph wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>  [blocks B     ] <gnome-base/control-center-2.17.0 (is blocking gnome-base/libgnomekbd-2.18.1)
> ```
> ...

 

(eine) Lösung: 

```
emerge --unmerge control-center && emerge gnome
```

Erklärungsversuch:

1. Nicht das Paket control-center-2.17.0 blockiert sondern control-center Version 2.17.0 oder tiefer (man beachte das "<")

2. Manchmal vertragen sich einfach Pakete bestimmter Versionen nicht. Es könnte z.B. vorkommen, daß ab einer bestimmten Version irgendwelche Funktionen einer Lib in eine andere integriert wurden. Würdest du dann im ungünstigsten Fall die betroffenen Pakete in unterschiedlichen Versionen installieren, hättest du gewisse Funktionalitäten redundant oder gar nicht vorhanden. Generell ist "Blocking" halt einfach durch Inkompatibilitäten in Paketen verschiedener Versionen oder diversen Paketen selbst begründet. Die Maintainer dieser Pakete haben netterweise für Dich diese Probleme erkannt und sicherheitshalber den "Blocking"-Hinweis beim Installieren untergebracht.

----------

## Philosoph

Erstmal ein herzliches 'Dankeschoen' an Euch beide - so schnell hatte ich gar nicht mit einer Antwort gerechnet  :Smile: 

Also: Das entscheidende '<' Zeichen hatte ich natürlich übersehen und dann macht das ganze ja auch Sinn. Nach dem 

'emerge --unemerge  bzw. emerge -C control-center' laeuft jetzt 'emerge -av gnome' durch  :Smile: 

Eine Frage haette ich allerdings noch zum naeheren Verstaendnis der Dateien package.keywords und package.unmask: Momentan enthalten bei mir beide Dateien exakt das Gleiche, haette es da eine Datei namens package.unmask nicht auch getan, bzw. wo liegt genau der Nutzen der zusaetzlichen package.keywords?

----------

## borsdel

eigentlich sagt das handbuch alles http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=3&chap=3

kurz: package.keywords unterscheidung zwischen stable/unstable und package.unmask für die wirklich heftigen, ungetesteten, nicht unterstützten sachen - und das funktioniert und ist auch gut so - auch das macht gentoo aus :=)

übrigens, schön, dass du bis jetzt so wunderbar hier voran kommst  :Smile: 

mfg borsdel

----------

## Philosoph

Aahja, danke. So langsam kommt Licht ins Dunkel dieser mir bisher unbekannten Paketverwaltung  :Smile:  Ich denke auch, dass gerade die Paketverwaltung einer der wichtigsten und entscheidensten Punkte jeder Linux-Distri ist, den man als User auf jeden Fall zumindest in den Grundzügen beherrschen sollte. Das sympathische an Portage ist dabei meiner Meinung nach, dass man zu einem großen Teil selber bestimmen kann, wie weit man sich in die Abhängigkeitenhoelle begibt. Ich habe mal versucht Mandriva 2007 aus Source-RPMs zu bauen, habe es dann aber irgendwann aufgegeben, weil ich tatsächlich ALLES durchkompilieren musste, ob ich wollte oder nicht: Gtk+1.2, Gtk+2, Qt3, Qt4, diverse Server,... Nichts gegen Mandriva, ist ne prima Distri, aber für solche Experimente einfach ungeeignet. Und was ich ebenfalls äußerst erstaunlich finde, ist der extrem geringe Speicherverbrauch: Nach Gnome-Startup liegt mein Rechner bei gerademal ~60MB im RAM - Respekt, das uebertrifft meine kuehnsten Erwartungen!

Na, ich bin jedenfalls gespannt, was mich bei meinem neuen System noch so alles erwartet  :Smile: 

Nochmals Danke!!

----------

## borsdel

ja, mit den entsprechenden use-flags, kannst du den speicherverbrauch minimieren. aber du musst dann auch immer vor augen haben, was dann evtl. nicht funktionieren kann bzw. bei dristi xyz sowieso reinkompiliert wurde und bei dir einfach fehlt.

vom paketmanagement musst du sowieso alles kompilieren, aber gerade das hält gentoo auf dem aktuellen weg.

aber die wirklichen vorteile: du entscheidest, ohne großen aufwand (von wegen abhängigkeiten usw.) welche version du installierst (evtl. auch geslotted) und hast eigentlich kaum sachen, die du in portage (als wesen, als solches  :Wink: ) missen musst, weil es recht liberal ist und es letztendlich immer den benutzer entscheiden lässt.

ja, es knackt immer mal an einigen ecken, aber wenn man sich mit gentoo und ermerge auskennt, ist es einfach einfacher, die probleme zu beheben als zb. in einem leider verfrickeltem ubuntu.

mfg borsdel

----------

## nikaya

Gentoo ist DIE Source-Distribution überhaupt und Portage natürlich extrem darauf angepasst diese Sourcen mit den tausenden von Möglichkeiten zu verwalten.Apt,Yast und Co. können es auch wohl,aber halt nicht so perfekt wie Portage (oder mein Favorit Paludis  :Wink: )

----------

